
Show HN: How much am I losing? - dequalant
https://howmuchamilosing.com/
======
ramimac
Interesting proposition. A couple thoughts:

1) Providing the scope in a black box makes this feel far more like a blatant
sales pitch, with little inherent value.

2) I'd recommend providing an example target (i.e I ended up just using
amazon.com) so folks can have an easy way to give this a shot

~~~
dequalant
Thank you so much. Really appreciated your feedback. I will definitely look
into them.

Could you please elaborate more on "providing scope in black box"?

~~~
ramimac
Whoops - scope -> score.

Right now the site provides no insight on how the calculation was made, or
even what the components of the calculation are. The end result is that it
really provides no value to a visitor unless they want to take a gamble and
pay for vague "conversion optimization" services.

What goes into the "site score"? How do you get from "site score" to
conversion percentage?

"Your site score for desktop devices is 61. Your conversion rate is 1.4%. Out
of 10.000$, you are losing 8600$."

If I'm converting 14 out of a 1000,shouldn't I be converting 140 out of 10000?
so losing $8860?

~~~
dequalant
I got your point now : )

I am pulling site score from Google PageSpeed Insights Api. Based on score, i
am doing calculation at the backend based on this research here:
[https://www.cloudflare.com/learning/performance/more/website...](https://www.cloudflare.com/learning/performance/more/website-
performance-conversion-rates/)

But you are definitely right, i should provide more insights where results are
coming from.

------
dequalant
Calculating a rough estimate about how much you are losing because of your
website bad performance score.

